# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Heroe's of Westcrown OOC thread (Solo game)

## dantiesilva

Beware thee who enter the realms of Devil's. Sharpen thy tongues as much as thy wit for you will need both to survive any encounter with such a creature. 



Greetings and Welcome to your game, I am your host and fellow player, Dantiesilva and I hope that this game can be enjoyable for you. Below you will find a few things of note that may prove helpful for your time in Westcrown. After all there are a great deal of books and remembering the names of everyone is not always easy so to help with this I will be compiling a list here in this first OOC post, and if we get more OOC threads those as well.

Above us as you can see is a map of Westcrown, it may not be the best but it should do for our game purposes. 

*Spoiler: A Chelish Glossary*
Show


Adel: A small, personal barge
Dottari: The Westcrown city guard (All wear Arodens symbol stenciled in black on a red field, usually on a shield or tabard. Officers wear a reversed mark (red on black) on the upper arm, forearm, or ring (indicating ascending rank). *Spoiler: Private*
Show

They always travel in squads of sevensix soldiers and one lieutenant.)

Durotas: A captain of the city guard
Duxotar: Commander of the city guard
Egorani: A person or thing from Egorian
Haloran: A lantern-bearing staff
Vaneo: A Chelish manor house
Vira: A Chelish estate
Wiscrani: A person or thing from Westcrown


The Westcrown Shadow Hunters are a group of Bounty Hunters that patrol the streets at night killing the shadow beasts that roam the streets at night. Anyone who slays one of these creatures can drops their kills at a tavern near the old Leroung estate and someone will bring them a bag of gold the next day for their deeds.

GP Limit 16,000

*Spoiler: Authority Figures*
Show


*Lictor Richemar Almansor* commander of Citadel Rivad, leader of the Order of the Rack Hellknights (male human)
*Lord Mayor Aberian Arvanxi* mayor of Westcrown, House Arvanxi patriarch (male human)
*Vassindio Drovenge* House Drovenge patriarch (male human) T
*Duxotar Iltus Mhartis* commander of the city guard (male human)
*Eirtein Oberigo* House Oberigo patriarch (male human) T
*Casarus Vitallain* harbormaster (male human)
*General Vourne* commander of the Gemcrown Bay imperial fleets (male human)
*Ederras Celverian* sole remaining heir to House Celverian
*Velenne Thrune* Member of the Royal Family



*Spoiler: Major Noble Houses*
Show


House Drovenge & House Oberigo
Salisfer
Grulios
Arvanxi
Julistarc
Dioso
Tilernos
Phandros
Khollarix 
Rosala
Mezinas


*Spoiler: River Edicts*
Show


1. No one (not even imperial troops) can halt the water travel of anyone on the river.
2. No canals can be blocked or closed save by those given authority by the duxotar, officers of the palace warden, or the citys imperial naval commander.
3. Unauthorized encroachment of imperial waters (a 50-foot perimeter around any moving imperial craft, or 100 feet for a moored one) is punishable by immediate attack and potential death.
4. Attacks from shore to craft are allowed only in the defense of city property.

----------

